# Americans- Visa advice



## amik (Nov 3, 2010)

Tried searching the forums for an answer, but couldn't find anything

I am about to move to Dubai for a new job, and am working on the visa. For some reason my new company is not outsourcing this product and is doing it themselves, fine. Only thing I have to do on my own is get my diploma legalized, which has now become a pain and taking quite some time. The process might have to be restarted and I was planning on arriving to the UAE in January. I was hoping to have the visa all sorted out by then so that I can start on getting a bank account, car, etc..

My question... anyone who's had experience doing this, do you have a recommendation for a company that specializes in getting these work visas for Americans going to the UAE? Basically trying to expedite this process and if they can do a better job, will discuss with employer and send them the bill!

Thank you all


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Supplementary qu*

as well as education cert, do you need to get birth cert notarized?


----------



## amik (Nov 3, 2010)

No idea... they only told me diploma!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The process for your residency visa cannot be completed until after you have arrived in Dubai and have taken your medical here. It will only take about a week as long as you have your diploma attested and your company PRO is on the ball. There is nothing else you can do before you come to speed it up.

Birth Certificates are only required for children on your sponsorship.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You usually do not have to have your birth certificate attested unless it is for a child. 

Here is a good resource... 

*USA*
1. You will need to have all your originals notarized.
2. Submit the original and a photocopy of the document/s and indicate for which country the document is to be notarized. You can choose to have all your documents bind together if you have several documents to avoid being charged separately for documents. The notary will stamp a copy of the entire document or all required documents.
3. County Clerk must stamp the copy of the document/s.
4. The Secretary of State must stamp the copy of the document/s.
5. Document/s must also be stamped by the country clerk or secretary of state of the state where the certificate/s or document/s were issued.
6. Submit the document/s to the Authentication Office at the US State Department ( +1 202 647 4000; Monday – Friday 7:30am – 11:00am). If you want the document forwarded to the UAE Embassy, enclose an envelope with the UAE Embassy address printed clearly, along with a cheque for the right amount. Include a cover letter requesting the US State Department to forward the document/s to the UAE Embassy in the envelope provided.
7. Submit document/s to the UAE Embassy (+1 202 243 4444; 7:30am – 11:00 Monday – Friday). If sending by mail, include a self-addressed envelope and the embassy will return the attested document/s to you.
8. The US Federal Information Center (1 800 688 9889; 8:00am – 10:00pm EST, Monday – Friday) is helpful in providing advise and information on government office contract details for each state.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe different jobs/visa's require different processes. I did all my medical in the usa. 

As a USA citizen, your part of the countries that allow you a visit visa on arrival. As long as you get your documents attested, you are fine to come on time.


----------



## amik (Nov 3, 2010)

Yep no child so need for that. 

So it doesn't matter if I send to my company my legalized diploma ahead of my arrival? Guess I'm not in such a tight time constraint. Any other documents I should be getting legalized or is that it?
THanks guys


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Only marriage certificate if your wife is going to be on your sponsorship.
Medical Prescription if bringing in any drugs on the restricted list.


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Wife*



wandabug said:


> Only marriage certificate if your wife is going to be on your sponsorship.
> Medical Prescription if bringing in any drugs on the restricted list.


If wife is on sponsorship do I need her birth cert attested as well as kids?


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Which passport to use?*

Is it any easier, more difficult or makes no difference when applying for visa using a USA passport, UK passport or Irish passport?


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

I used ASAP Document service to do my marriage certificate. I mailed it to them with a money order for ~$230 and they sent it back ready to go in about a week. Give them a call and they'll tell you if they need the original or can accept a copy. Much easier than shipping it back and forth yourself.


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

jason359 said:


> If wife is on sponsorship do I need her birth cert attested as well as kids?


You will only need marriage certificate for your wife and birth certificates for the kids.


----------



## amik (Nov 3, 2010)

PVD04 said:


> I used ASAP Document service to do my marriage certificate. I mailed it to them with a money order for ~$230 and they sent it back ready to go in about a week. Give them a call and they'll tell you if they need the original or can accept a copy. Much easier than shipping it back and forth yourself.


Doesn't look like they legalize diplomas. Anyone else have recommended companies for doc legalization?


----------



## fino (Apr 26, 2010)

I used authxperts.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

amik said:


> Tried searching the forums for an answer, but couldn't find anything
> 
> I am about to move to Dubai for a new job, and am working on the visa. For some reason my new company is not outsourcing this product and is doing it themselves, fine. Only thing I have to do on my own is get my diploma legalized, which has now become a pain and taking quite some time. The process might have to be restarted and I was planning on arriving to the UAE in January. I was hoping to have the visa all sorted out by then so that I can start on getting a bank account, car, etc..
> 
> ...


One thing to bear in mind when moving to the UAE is that everything, and I mean everything takes a lot longer then you might expect. I love this place but it can be confusing and frustrating at times!


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

amik said:


> Doesn't look like they legalize diplomas. Anyone else have recommended companies for doc legalization?


I had to do most of the process for my husband. he went to buffalo in ny. 
step 1 -i called the college. they helped a lot!
1 -send diploma to college to get notarized. they then are nice enough to send it to the clerk of court for eerie county for an apostille - which is the county in which the university of buffalo is located. the clerk then sends it back to the college, who then forwards it over to Albany (state capital) for authentication, or apostille as well. im not sure.

1-college
2-county
3-state capitol 
then it came back to me and was then sent to the state department in washington dc. Office of Authentications

They reccommend to use fed ex or ups because regular usps mail takes ages to sort through and requires more security or something. $8 money order or check plus a cover letter (info on website)

once that comes back (takes 15-30 days) it is then sent with a $30 money order or check to the UAE embassy. Their website says it takes about 3 days which is good.
Legalization of Documents | UAE Embassy in Washington, DC

Husband was issued residency visa without diploma authentication, however i am here with a visit visa since my marriage license is still in washington DC being authenticated! 
No biggie, going to Oman this weekend 

hope that information helps! i emailed my mom step by step instructions for completing our authentication processes for us since we are both now in the UAE, i could PM you that if you like!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

AndreaMarshall said:


> I had to do most of the process for my husband. he went to buffalo in ny.
> step 1 -i called the college. they helped a lot!
> 1 -send diploma to college to get notarized. they then are nice enough to send it to the clerk of court for eerie county for an apostille - which is the county in which the university of buffalo is located. the clerk then sends it back to the college, who then forwards it over to Albany (state capital) for authentication, or apostille as well. im not sure.
> 
> ...


Nice post Andrea! Im tagging / clicking the little Thanks thing...  
Awesome. I learned a few things myself from this one, in case I need to get anything from back home.


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

High five! I am highly skilled in the saving money aspect in everything, from DIY skincare products (baking soda is amazing as a skin scrubber, hair deep-cleanser) to shipping my own dog out here and doing all our documents. works out fine in the end/!


----------



## amik (Nov 3, 2010)

Digging up an old post here.... 

Now in the process of sponsoring my wife for a residence visa. Surprised to find out that even after legalizing our marriage cert in the US, I still have to attest it here at the UAE foreign ministry in order to get her an "entry permit"! 

Also, can anyone confirm that they had to pay an additional fee to get their spouse an entry permit if they are already in the country (US Citizen)? I did not think this would be necessary since Americans don't need visas to get into the UAE.


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

amik said:


> Digging up an old post here....
> 
> Now in the process of sponsoring my wife for a residence visa. Surprised to find out that even after legalizing our marriage cert in the US, I still have to attest it here at the UAE foreign ministry in order to get her an "entry permit"!
> 
> Also, can anyone confirm that they had to pay an additional fee to get their spouse an entry permit if they are already in the country (US Citizen)? I did not think this would be necessary since Americans don't need visas to get into the UAE.


I had to do the same thing and thought it was absurd as well. Apparently an on-arrival visa cannot be converted directly to a residency visa, so first you have to pay to convert it to an entry visa.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes they do. They do everything, A->Z.

I just sent them PDFs of my diplomas and I now have fully legalized, attested, whatever the heck you wanted, documents.

ASAP has provided HIGH QUALITY and efficient services on multiple occasions for me. I highly recommend them.

-md000/mike




amik said:


> Doesn't look like they legalize diplomas. Anyone else have recommended companies for doc legalization?


----------



## amik (Nov 3, 2010)

Exactly, but they did also tell me it's possible to get the on arrival visa extended to a maximum of 70 days...

So found out some more after a wild goose hunt!

First to get the entry permit:
-Salary certificate from the sponsor (not the employer, as I work in the DMCC freezone)
-Tenancy contract attested by Dubai Land Department (!!)- Must also bring a copy of the title deed
-Marriage certificate legalized at the UAE embassy in the US AND attested at the ministry of foreign affairs (150AED)
-In the case that you do not work in a freezone, you would need your official UAE employment contract as well!

Then I can take this lovely package to immigration, wait a few days and receive the wife's entry permit. With that I can get her medical check, then finally go to immigration again to get the residency visa! 

I love when I call DNRD I get different requirements for every call!!! Can anyone confirm they had to have similar paperwork/procedure?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

amik said:


> Exactly, but they did also tell me it's possible to get the on arrival visa extended to a maximum of 70 days...
> 
> So found out some more after a wild goose hunt!
> 
> ...


Minus the attested tenancy contract, I had to get the same paperwork done to get my wife's visa. Though my employer is not based in the freezone. I MIGHT have had to submit my tenancy contract (don't remember), but for sure I did not get it attested.


----------



## amik (Nov 3, 2010)

The tenancy contract was that something really surprised me! Must be a new requirement


----------

